# Earbud trouble, one side much quieter after cleaning



## HowDoesThisThingWork (Apr 3, 2016)

I just cleaned out my earbuds this morning (they're Apple earbuds). I used a dry nylon toothbrush to brush out much of the debris and used an alcohol swab to clear the rest out. My right earbud is working fine, phenomenally in fact, but my left earbud is suddenly much much quieter. Could the alcohol have seeped into the grille and damaged the earbud? What might have happened? And how do I fix the issue?

Thank you for your time!


----------

